# Engineering Entrance Exams



## vivek (Mar 25, 2010)

What should the class XII student do for engineering entrance exam preparation?

The students who are studying in class XII should start their preparation at the beginning of the session. If you are serious about your career then you have to be focus on your exam preparation which is the only way to get into the good college. It is very important for your career to have a brand name with your name.

There are lot of entrance exams for which you can be appear after 12th but the two most important exams for engineering are:-

1.	IIT JEE

2.	AIEEE

1.	*IIT JEE* is the joint entrance examination conducted by the Indian Institute of Technology for the students who are studying either in class XI th &amp; XII th. The aspirants who are planning to do their B.tech from IIT Colleges will have to appear for JEE exam. IIT JEE 2010 exam will be held on 11th Apr, 2010. The students can check the relevant details related to IIT JEE exam date, IIT JEE syllabus and all other information at their official site. There are so many online sites from where you can get the preparation material like IIT JEE sample papers, IIT JEE solutions, IIT JEE books and all the dates related to application forms &amp; results. A candidate can apply to JEE exam by two ways either by submitting online application form through internet or by an offline application form available at any of the designated bank branches listed in each zone. You can check the information of all the IIT colleges – IIT Delhi, IIT Kanpur, IIT Bombay, IIT Bangalore, IIT Kharagpur, IIT Chennai, IIT Roorkee, IIT Guwahati at their individual sites. They will provide you the quality education as expecting by the interested candidates who will crack the JEE 2010 exam. By completing your bachelors from such superior institutes will help you by providing better job opportunities in near future.

2.	*AIEEE* (All India Engineering Entrance Examination) is highly competitive exam for the aspirants who want to do BTech/BE or B.Arch/B.Planning . After this exam students can apply to NIT’s(National Institute of Technology) or other top colleges.

* Application forms:*

You can collect the application forms for AIEEE 2010 at the designated branch of syndicate bank, CBSE Regional offices &amp; certain institutions. The expected time of availability of forms are in the first week of December till first week of January. There are two ways to apply for aieee exam either by offline application form or online form.

Date of Examination:- 25th April 2010

Declaration of Results:- 1st week of June, 2010

*Eligibility Criteria:-*

AIEEE 2010 exam includes two papers –

PAPER 1 – B.E./B.Tech

PAPER 2 - B.Arch/B.Planning

1. The students who have passed their 12th or appearing in 12th are eligible for AIEEE exam

2. Those who want to appear for PAPER 1 should have Physics &amp; Mathematics in 12th &amp; one subject out of the Chemistry, Biotechnology, Computer Science or Biology.

3. Those who want to appear for PAPER 2 should have Mathematics in 12th with atleast

50% aggregate marks.

*Examination Pattern:-*

PAPER 1 is of 3 hours having objective type questions from Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics. Each question has four options. There is a negative marking of 1/4th marks also for incorrect answers.

PAPER 2 is also of 3 hours and it is divided into three parts Mathematics, Aptitude test &amp; Drawing test. Both Mathematics &amp; Aptitude test have objective type questions but drawing test is there to check the drawing aptitude of a student.

As you will find that all the entrance exams follow some basic criteria like:

1.	Each paper has different sections and all have equal no of questions.

2.	The paper has objective type questions including four options in which you have to mark a tick out of those four options.

3.	The questions are generally based on the subjects like mathematics, physics &amp; chemistry which you have studied in your class XII

4.	The students in class 12th or have passed out are eligible for the entrance exam.

5.	The results are declared with in two months from the date of exam.

6.	On the basis of the score you get the college.

At last I want to suggest some tips or strategy which helps you in your exam preparation and also help you in getting good college according to your marks.

1.	Firstly you should know the syllabus which you have to follow for exam preparation.

2.	Make a plan and set no of milestones for targets which you want to achieve.

3.	Start your preparation with positive energy and try to follow books which are designed only for entrance exams preparation.(R.S.Agarwal, R.D.Sharma &amp; M.K.Tiera)

4.	Try to solve as many sample papers as you can which will increase your confidence level and speed.

5.	You should check last year solution papers to check the pattern of questions &amp; answers.

After your exam, you can check the aieee 2010 solutions and aieee key which gives you an idea about list of colleges for which you can apply for. If you want to become successful then believe in yourself.

Best of luck


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 25, 2010)

This sounds specific to the requirements for entry into the engineering colleges in India. This forum is specific to the PE and EIT exams in the US. I don't think you'll get much help on this forum regarding your inquiry.

Good luck!


----------



## vivek (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for giving your suggestion

I want to help my friends who are looking for some tips regarding exam preparation, colleges, career but i like the way you said by telling me the actual things to do.I will try to implement your advice.

Thanks


----------



## rskenviro (Apr 21, 2010)

Some additional Info ... Its not mentioned anywhere else

Devout 14-16 hrs a day if you want to go to an IIT

Forget everything else in your life

Exam is tough as hell (personal experience) very competitive.

Or you could try entrance exams conducted in some states. Equally tough and competitive but if you have to work hard to get seat in a good college.


----------



## sengupta (Sep 21, 2010)

Though this forum is mainly for PE exams but seems to be popular amongst other exam aspirants too . So it will not be totally out of context if I mention about AIEEE preparation tips. NCERT book is a must but then there are so much of online resources available that you feel spoiled for choice. :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## sengupta (Oct 25, 2010)

Some additional information for AIEEE aspirants. You can avail of the unique opportunity of attending online AIEEE Classes. They are free , hardly needs any infrastructure and you get to interact with teachers in a live class.


----------

